# Sick and tired



## Shaun.R. (Jun 18, 2020)

My wife and I recently lost our beautiful 14yr old female ,Piper..
We are both now ready to invite into our home a puppy and it has to be a GSD..
This is my beef....
People offering puppies for sale on certain sites that don't return the calls or texts or if you do talk to them they can be rude or huffing and puffing because they have already been sold and can't put up with all the calls..HELLO,we are willing to pay alot of money for a puppy, they should be thankful for the attention..
I have seen a disturbing video of a mother and her puppies living in terrible conditions..not too mention scams..Its a minefield out there.
I'm getting totally feed up with what should be an exciting time looking for the right girl..
I have spoken to a couple of breeders, who were very good and informative, no puppies until early next year...
Thanks for reading this.. shaun.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

If you post your general location, folks here can make some breeder recommendations that might help!


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

It IS stressful. I have a 6 month old and 1 year old at the moment so the "searches" are still fresh in my mind. One thing I always try to keep in mind is that if a breeder has a new litter on the ground they are probably not getting much sleep and they are being bombarded by the scammers as well. Do a lot of research and get recommendations. If they have a "puppy parents" FB group see if they will add you so you can see what prior pups and owners are doing. Just keep looking and the right fit will happen.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun.R. (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi Tim.. 
I didn't realise this was an American site..
We are over the pond in a town called Ramsgate, Kent.
Thanks anyway


----------



## Shaun.R. (Jun 18, 2020)

ChickiefromTN said:


> It IS stressful. I have a 6 month old and 1 year old at the moment so the "searches" are still fresh in my mind. One thing I always try to keep in mind is that if a breeder has a new litter on the ground they are probably not getting much sleep and they are being bombarded by the scammers as well. Do a lot of research and get recommendations. If they have a "puppy parents" FB group see if they will add you so you can see what prior pups and owners are doing. Just keep looking and the right fit will happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for that..after 14yrs you forget the hassle involved


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Shaun.R. said:


> Hi Tim..
> I didn't realise this was an American site..
> We are over the pond in a town called Ramsgate, Kent.
> Thanks anyway


Not an American site, it's truly international. Lots of fellow Brits here that - hopefully - will chime in to help!

Best of luck in your search mate!


----------

